
Massive bulk cash purchases of cellphones, thefts of propane tanks in Missouri - DrScump
http://www.abc17news.com/news/fbi-investigating-suspicious-purchase-at-columbia-walmart/36877514
======
DrScump
They are so concerned, they've even become "susupicious". (sic)

------
Zigurd
Wasn't Wal Mart selling low end Android smartphones for $10? That's a stocking
stuffer.

